# Moved Londinium & added Mythos.



## Ridley (Mar 22, 2013)

Moved my Londinium from it's previous position, to this much larger position, primarily to make room to add the Mythos, & utilise this otherwise unused work surface.

Also added the Luna scales for brew measurement. I now use the Brewster scales just for dosing.

still getting used to the Mythos, but feel results are good so far. Much better grind, resulting in more complex flavours coming through.

Cheers

Simon


----------

